
Show HN: Stereoscopic, full 360 VR from one camera - opticalflow
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XzNk-qGZAJI
======
opticalflow
Author here -- this was shot with a single Richo Theta S on a rotating
Fairburn multiplate on a selfie stick. Positioning was entirely manual, but
used software to correct and compensate. There are a few vertical disparities
(and a nice rip/seam in one area of the imagery) in this, but I'm curious what
HN community thinks of the quality. Best to view with Google Cardboard, Oculus
Rift, etc.

